# Dosing Seachem Flourish



## deso (Apr 24, 2012)

I am beginning to grow more demanding plant species as I have had luck with "medium-level" ones, and was wondering how much Seachem Flourish to dose in a 2 gallon / 7.6 litre Fluval Spec tank, as I don't want to kill my betta! I calculated 0.25ml of ferts per dose according to the measurements given for a 40 litre aquarium on the Seachem website, but maths was never my strong point.

Thanks!


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

I have never had trouble with overdosing Seachem Prime OR Flourish and it killing my fish, it's more of a waste rather than dangerous. In a 2 gallon you'd probably be able to get away with getting an eyedropper. I'll be home in 10 minutes, I'll go do the math for you


----------



## deso (Apr 24, 2012)

Haha thanks Bahamut  Glad to hear that it's extremely difficult to go wrong with Flourish. I was reading horror stories about shrimp and fish dying after dosing Excel...


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

OKAY back.

So, to figure out how many drops you need you just have to divide and multiply. The bottle I have says you have to use 5mL for every 60 Gallons. So you just divide 5/60 to see how many mL per Gallon. Shove it into you calculator and you get 0.083 mL of fluorish to use for ONE gallon. Since yours is TWO, you just multiply 0.083 by two which is *0.167 mL*

Now, this is far too small to use the cap, so as I said you can use an eyedropper. A standard "drop" is approximately 0.05mL, so you can get away with adding 3 drops once or twice a week


----------



## deso (Apr 24, 2012)

Perfect!! Thank you so much for that! Got to run to the pharmacy downstairs for an eyedropper. Even with a calculator, all the numbers were making my head spin. I just got some HC (hemianthus callitrichoides "Cuba") which is a lovely plant, but can't survive without ferts and possibly CO2, so this came right on time.


----------

